# Desperately looking for new owner of my old horse



## ashleym1993 (2 November 2015)

Desprerately! looking to find the new current owner of my old horse.

Passport Name is: Lucky Bear.
Breed: Standardbred, extrotter.
Colour: Darkbay.
Sex: Gelding.
Age: 17 years old now.
Height: 15'2hh-15'3hh.

Discription: Bear as a small indent low down on his neck from a cart incident in his racing days. Bear has got one white sock on his back leg and a scar on his other back leg.

I sold Bear 4 years ago, heart breaking decision to make. I sold Bear to someone in Angus, Arbroath. were It thought he would have his forever home or so i thought. We had lost contact for a while, so traced her down just recently and found out that she had sold Bear because he stopped jumping for her. All i know about him is that she sold Bear to someone in Forfar.

I just want to know that Bear is safe and happy. If anyone knows anything of Bear's where about's? Please don't hesitate to post comments. Any information would be very much appreciated!


----------



## DuckToller (3 November 2015)

Can't help but suggest you put the name of the horse in the title of the post - not everyone bothers clicking on these posts to read them but if you put Lucky Bear in the title it might stand out more?  Just a thought.


----------



## ashleym1993 (3 November 2015)

Thank you for the advice Ducktroller, just not sure how to edit the title of my trace add


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (3 November 2015)

I've been contacted through the STAGBI Facebook page about this horse...can't confirm at the moment if it was by the owner you sold the horse to or the newer owner.  I will go back through the messages and see what I can dig up but I know I have spoken to someone about this horse as I contacted the breeder on their behalf as well as someone who raced the horse in Scotland.

Will get back to you ASAP.


----------



## ashleym1993 (3 November 2015)

Thanks for getting back to me so quick I would really appreciate any information you no about him and his whereabouts look forward rate hearing back from you


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (5 November 2015)

I've spoken to the current owner and she has told me she's arranged a phone call with you?


----------



## ashleym1993 (5 November 2015)

Yes thanks for getting back to me she just contacted me last night about bear going to speak to her today to see what happened with him thanks for all your help.


----------

